# Road's End/Eerie Manor; The daytime pics



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Road's End/Eerie Manor; The daytime pics and video*

These were taken on Halloween day a couple hours before TOT began. We have a plethora of night pics and video coming in a bit but figured we'd throw these up for now. It was by all accounts, one of the best! Perfect chilly fall night, They started lining up at 5:45 and we were still putting people through at 8:30, half an hour after TOT ended. A smaller haunt an crew than last year but it packed a good punch and we got a lot of great comments. Two news crews got coverage and did interviews. We're thinking close to 800 people came by. Will post more with the rest of the pics and video but hope you enjoy these.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1847&pictureid=22961


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!! Your attention to detail puts your display over the top. Love your witchy trio but that sitting witch is Boss


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Hot Dang!! Your attention to detail puts your display over the top. Love your witchy trio but that sitting witch is Boss


Thanks! That was our photo op area. We figure close to 200 people sat for their pics there. One of our crew took pics of folks using their phones. It was a big hit.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet haunt!
Loving all the witches


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The photo op set up is gorgeously done. I don’t know where you guys get the energy to do a new theme every year, but the results are always impressive and professional in every way.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love all the details ... and I know details.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is great jdubbya! You and Lewlew knocked it out of the park!!! I absolutely LOVE the new queen Witch.....who is she??? I am in love with this scene....it is fabulous!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

bobzilla said:


> Sweet haunt!
> Loving all the witches


Thanks. We had a lot of them!



RoxyBlue said:


> The photo op set up is gorgeously done. I don't know where you guys get the energy to do a new theme every year, but the results are always impressive and professional in every way.


Thanks Bonnie! The whole haunt was very well received and the photo op was a huge hit. Parents taking pics of their kids, us taking family pics, etc.. Changing themes each year is challenging and fun. The hard part is not being able to use some of the great foam creations that Mark builds year to year!



IMU said:


> Love all the details ... and I know details.


Yes you do! Thanks!



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is great jdubbya! You and Lewlew knocked it out of the park!!! I absolutely LOVE the new queen Witch.....who is she??? I am in love with this scene....it is fabulous!


Thanks Jana. The porch photo op scene came out pretty nicely. The witch is one of Mark's medical mannequins, outfitted in a Goodwill dress and boots and layered with some black fabric and creepy cloth. The mask is from Death Studios and the hat was a Party City purchase. The throne is one we've had for years and it comes in handy. We built a frame and roof for the porch and surrounded it with corn stalks. Extra work but it paid off well!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ditto Ditto Ditto! If the devil is in the details then you surely have 'em roaming around there. I've looked at Death Studios masks before but you really brought them to life.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

This is one of my favorites, It looked even better at night.

Working with jdubbya this year was absolutely fantastic, I couldn't ask for a better co-conspirator for this venture. We bounce ideas off each other and I'm sure folks listening to us just shake their heads. We each have our areas of focus and it always comes together in the end. Thank you, my friend.

This year's venture is was one of those rare times when all the visions we layed out for ourselves early on, came true. The detail in each room was incredible.

Jdubbya really out did himself on the front yard this year. The pictures here of the yard are all his doing. The entire yard layout was just a vision of evil and epic proportions. From props to the intricate details, he had it all.

Had a lot of fun putting up the façade (I tend to over-engineer at times) and tricking out the front of it was a treat. I know most of the tot-ers missed the details but we knew they were there.

Please check in to see the lighted pictures and the video because from what I've seen of our previews....it's awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Finally!! We got our photos edited and our video finished. Please disregard the interviews of yours truly. I have a great face..for radio! I asked our video guy to omit these but he didn't listen.
This year marked the 4th collaborative haunt for myself and my haunt partner, Mark (aka lewlew on the forum). We went old school with a traditional witch theme and from all reports it was a success. Perfect weather, a great crowd of close to 800 guests, and our scare crew who did an awesome job getting screams and laughs from everyone. We had news coverage from two local stations on Halloween night. It was really gratifying to have so many people tell us that they love coming to our haunt every year, and we had a lot of newcomers who had never visited before, saying they'll definitely be back. As always, Mark's attention to detail was insane and while it was a shame most people were too scared to notice, we knew it was there and it all added to a great creepy haunted house. Hope you enjoy our offering for this year!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tY29SRXHzr92bgMcIdPgSlr8zuU9nJq-/view


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bodacious!!!! I love me a bunch of Witches!! Your attention to detail puts you over the top. Sounds like there was plenty of "wee" scared out of your "guests".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the screams followed by laughter. That to me is the best kind of scare.

Such a beautifully detailed haunt, and the cemetery has always been one of my favorites. I know I've said it before, but that photo op scene kicks ass. You guys done good once again!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Bodacious!!!! I love me a bunch of Witches!! Your attention to detail puts you over the top. Sounds like there was plenty of "wee" scared out of your "guests".


Thanks! We loved placing all the little details throughout, even though most went unnoticed. Yes, we had quite a few with damp pants for some odd reason lol!!



RoxyBlue said:


> Love the screams followed by laughter. That to me is the best kind of scare.
> 
> Such a beautifully detailed haunt, and the cemetery has always been one of my favorites. I know I've said it before, but that photo op scene kicks ass. You guys done good once again!


Thanks RB. As always, we had a great time setting it all up. The photo op was really popular and we'll factor that into the plans for future haunts. There were definitely some great screams and you can't help but notice how much fun our crew was having in the main room. I know i'd have been laughing the whole time!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am so impressed by the enormous amount of work that went into your haunt. It's not just the fabulous layout of the walk through that ends in the so appropriate corn maze, but the attention to detail is extraordinary! The witch's hearth is just amazing, I cannot believe all the scene setting details, that you guys achieved. It is one of the best "home made" haunts I've ever seen. (referencing the skeleton's take on the haunt in the video) Looks like the witch actor and the three trapped children got a bunch of scares and it looked like they had a wonderful time doing it. On a scale of one to ten I give it a thirteen!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I am so impressed by the enormous amount of work that went into your haunt. It's not just the fabulous layout of the walk through that ends in the so appropriate corn maze, but the attention to detail is extraordinary! The witch's hearth is just amazing, I cannot believe all the scene setting details, that you guys achieved. It is one of the best "home made" haunts I've ever seen. (referencing the skeleton's take on the haunt in the video) Looks like the witch actor and the three trapped children got a bunch of scares and it looked like they had a wonderful time doing it. On a scale of one to ten I give it a thirteen!


Thanks Jana! We appreciate that. The credit for most of the detail goes to Mark. The witch kitchen and hearth were really amazing. We could have had a couple more scare cams but space and lighting were a challenge so we settled for the one in the main room. The heads above the fireplace and the witch actor were a great distraction for the caged kids. Mark rigged the inside of the cage with layers of black fabric hanging from the ceiling so the kids were practicially invisible until they charged the bars and started screaming. The reactions speak for themselves lol! Watching the witch try to maintain her composure is a hoot! The center head was a live actor who held still until the people were in the room and then he yelled. He and the witch played off each other as long as they could but folks were really running to get out pretty quickly All in all it was a ton of fun and having video was something we've wanted to do for a long time. Already planning for next year!!


----------

